# مجالس النساء > استراحة طالبات العلم >  أختبر نظرك من خلال هذا الأختبار

## هدير

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته :


أختبر نظرك من خلال هذا الإختبار


عبارة عن 12 دائرة داخلها أرقام 
ماعليك الا أن تكتب الأرقام التي تظهر في دائرة 
حتى تنتهي 
وبعد ذلك سوف تظهر لك النتيجة 


تفضلوا على الرابط




http://www.asaher.com/testco/test1.php

----------


## هدير

أختبرت وظهرت لي هذي النتيجة


نتيجة فحص النظر تبين أن نظرك تمام ولا تحتاج الذهاب للطبيب 
المجموع : 10 من 12


مع إني أذهب إلى الطبيب

----------


## مروة عاشور

وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته,,

شكر الله لكِ هدير
لكن أعتقد أن هذا اختبار عمى الألوان ( color test ), وليس اختبار قياس النظر, فمن المستحيل أن أحصل أنا على 11 من 12 درجة, لكن استمتعتُ به.

----------


## أم أويس وفردوس

أنا9 من 12 ولا أحتاج إلى طبيب بل أذهب للطبيب ولكن ليس لفحص عمى الألوان بل فحص النظر فأتوقع هذه لعمى الألوان..أشكرك الله يوفقك

----------


## توحيدة

رائع ياأخيتي
فأنا 10\12
ولم أذهب للطيب ولا أشتكي من عيني  
لكني أعلم بفضل الله أن نظر ممتاز

----------

